# Warning to TUG members with ads in the Marketplace



## TUGBrian (Dec 17, 2012)

We have recieved notification that a company called "timeshare help" is contacting members with ads in the marketplace claiming they have been referred by / or are supported by TUG.

PLEASE note....TUG wont ever...and I mean EVER suggest that a company contact you regarding your timeshare.

do not let what someone tells you let your guard down in regards to upfront fees and or other common scams in this industry. (checks for more than asking price yadda yadda).

Fact is, people are wising up and doing checks on companies, so we are finding more and more shady organizations trying to legitimze themselves by claiming they are someone else, or are affiliated with someone else you do trust.

(also please note that this company is not the NTHC timesharehelp.net).


----------

